# Incroyable



## Pioupiou (19 Novembre 2022)

Une assistante maternelle épinglée après une enquête avec 15 enfants en bas âge à son domicile en même temps.
Personne n'a rien vu même pas les employeurs. on croit rêver.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Oui Piou-Piou, j'ai quand même de sérieux doutes sur les employeurs....potentiellement cela fait 30 personnes qui n'auraient rien vu ?..
Hum


----------



## zelande (19 Novembre 2022)

Plusieurs choses me chiffonnent dans cet article. Il relève des fautes de l'assmat qui n'en sont pas

Pendant le Covid, le protocole était de laisser les parents dehors et ils devaient mettre les affaires de l'enfant dans un sac hermétique. Depuis ça, beaucoup d'assmat font perdurer l'accueil à l'extérieur sur le pas de la porte, ou juste à l'entrée. Et cela peut se comprendre. D'abord, le covid, il est toujours là. Et face à beaucoup de parents plus ou moins sans gène , qui font des va et vient dans la pièce, qui ont des chaussures crades, qui s'éternisent, c'est LA solution pour limiter les dégats. 
Donc sur ce point là, on aime ou on n'aime pas, mais cette assmat ne commet pas de faute.

L'article dit que la PMI ne savait pas que le mari était présent en télétravail. Oui, et  ?      on doit informer la PMI de la composition de la famille, fournir un extrait du casier judiciaire des personnes majeures habitant la maison, renseigner, en gros, les horaires de chacun, et encore, mais on n'a pas l'obligation de prévenir la PMI dès que mr est en vacances, en télétravail, en RTT ou en arrêt. Pas de faute là non plus.

Pendant le covid, on avait le droit d'accueillir jusqu'à 6 enfants, cela ne posait de problème à personne et ça arrangeait beaucoup de monde, les parents en premier. Alors oui, bien sur, entre 6 ou 7 et 10 ou 15, ça change énormément la donne, mais on notera tout de même la grosse hypocrisie ambiante.

S'il est possible que 4 ou 5 familles ne se croisent jamais, j'ai du mal à imaginer que cela puisse se faire avec 15 familles..........Donc qu'aucun parent n'ai été au courant d'un dépassement du nombre d'enfants me semble peu crédible. Dans le lot, il y en a surement qui n'avaient rien vu, mais surement d'autres que cela ne dérangeait pas plus que ça. Alors si ces derniers  crient au scandale maintenant est assez gerbant.

On ne peut pas attendre que des institutions comme la CAF ou pajemploi se rendent compte des abus de ce style. D"abord, on a droit au nombre de contrats qu'on veut . Je peux très bien avoir 10 familles dans une seule journée. agrément de 4 gamins: 4 périsco de 7 à 8h30, puis 1 de 9h à 13, 3 de 9 à 18, 1 de 13h30 à 17,  1 de 17h30 à 19h. Je suis dans les clous à tout niveau: amplitude et agrément . Et comme nos tarifs sont libres.....................

En ce qui concerne l'accueil des enfants, je suis partagée. C'est évident que la qualité de l'accueil n'était pas sa priorité et j'espère juste que les enfants n'ont pas trop souffert de cette situation. Mais si ce n'était que 7 par jour, ce n'est pas l'idéal, certes, mais en colo, c'est plus que ça le nombre d'enfants par animateur !!   Et que dire de la maternelle où ils passent une journée entière à 25 sous l'oeil de 2 adultes ?
J'ai eu 6 enfants pendant plusieurs mois, c'est hard, c'est un peu électrique parfois. Mais selon comment on en s'occupe, ça peut très bien se passer.  Donc quand l'article parle de maltraitance, mouais, pas forcément.  Disons qu'un enfant qui change de comportement ou qui ne fait plus d'eczéma c'est plus vendeur que  " elle en gardait 7 mais tout allait bien et les enfants s'amusaient et ne manquaient de rien"

Concernant l'assmat en question, elle est malhonnête, c'est indéniable. Elle s'est fait piquer, c'est bien fait et tant mieux. Mais ce n'est pas une criminelle non plus, tant qu'il n'y a pas de maltraitance avérée


----------



## nanny mcfee (20 Novembre 2022)

15 enfants en même temps? j'avais lue l'article mais rien ne le spécifié surtout qu'en période covid il me semble que c'était jusqu'à 6 enfants,donc si c'était pas en même temps, oui elle aurait pu avoir 15 contrat mais pas en même temps, l'article ne stipule rien

mais si les enfants étaient accueilli en même temps waouuuh sacré bordel comment fait elle?????!!!


----------



## bidulle (20 Novembre 2022)

en fait c'était entre 7 et 10 en même temps !


----------



## Pioupiou (20 Novembre 2022)

effectivement d_urant la journée, entre sept et dix enfants étaient ainsi présents simultanément dans la maison." _et avec un agrément pour 3.


----------



## liline17 (21 Novembre 2022)

du coup, l'article est trompeur, elle n'accueillait pas 15 enfants en même temps, mais au plus 10, ça parait moins aberrant du coup, mais tout de même, on ne me fera pas croire que l'accueil se faisait dans de bonnes conditions.
a une époque, j'avais 6 contrats pour 4 places, si on m'avait dit que j'accueillais 6 enfants, ça aurait été vrai, mais trompeur, car 2 ne venaient que le mercredi, et 2 ne venaient pas le mercredi


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Je me souviens d'un cas similaire où l'AM a été dénoncée par un PE... quand elle se serait permis (sans l'autorisation des PE qui plus est) de couper les cheveux d'un acceuilli. Ce qui me laisse penser que ce PE était peut être au courant et d'accord _tant que ça se passait comme il le souhaitait du moins. _
Un détail tout de même: elle accueillait avec l'aide de sa fille qui venait chaque jour. 
Alors bien sur c'est illégal, une AM n'a pas à s'arroger le droit ni d'accueillir plus d'enfant qu'autorisé dans un lieu et encore moins de décider seule si une personne est compétente pour l'aider (la fille n'avait pas d'Agrément) mais je me dis qu'il y a un presque un côté rassurant: elle s'était bien rendu compte qu'elle ne pouvait pas s'occuper seule correctement d'autant d'enfant en simultanés.
Tout ça pour dire que peut être que cette AM aux 10 à 15 accueillis bénéficiait d'aide que l'enquête n'a pas encore découvert?

Il y a 25 ans, je me souviens aussi de quelqu'un qui m'avait dit avoir choisi une Nounou non agréée, qui accueillait jusqu'à 15 enfants en même temps. Elle l'avait choisie parce qu'elle la trouvait super... Je pense aussi qu'elle n'était pas très cher... bref...


----------



## assmatzam (21 Novembre 2022)

Certains parents sont tout à fait conscient du nombre d'enfants mais ferment les yeux quand ça les arrange 

Il y a 3 ans de cela j'ai accueilli 2 petits nouveaux qui venaient de chez une collègue 
Les parents m'informent qu'elle arrêtait pour soucis de santé 

Ils étaient très étonnés quand je leur ai expliqué la mensualisation les IE et les IR les CP etc... 

Donc je leur demande comment ils procédaient avec la collègue 

Et là accrochez vous bien 
Elle avait perdu son agrément pour dépassement et continuait a exercer à son domicile 
Elle pouvait avoir jusqu'à 10 enfants en simultané 
Les parents le savaient tous mais vu qu'elle prenait pincette ils en acommodaient 
Pas d'IE ni d'IR elle fonctionnait au forfait 

Les enfants ne mangeaient que des petits pots pour bébé alors qu'ils allaient  sur 2 ans


J'ai prévenu la PMI de suite de ces agissements 
Elle est malheureusement décédée quelques mois plus tard d'un cancer 

Donc pour moi l'am n'est pas seul responsable dans la plus part des cas 

Les parents ouvrent les yeux et leur bouche que quand ça les arrange 

Ceci dit c'est une honte pour notre métier car cela renvoie une très mauvaise image de notre profession


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour complètement de ton avis sur tous les points.


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Novembre 2022)

Je doute que l'ensemble des employeurs ne savaient pas... A Marseille il y a pas mal de micro-creches illégales de la sorte avec des ass mat agréée et qui travaillent avec plus d'enfants que prévus et sont payées au black, mais les parents savent très bien...


----------



## Nounougali17 (22 Novembre 2022)

Je suis bien d accord sur le fait que, ok, l assistante maternelle est fautive, mais les parents le sont tout autant! Je ne vois absolument pas comment personne, dans tous ces parents employeurs, n à rien vu! C est juste que tant que ça les arrangeait.... 
Au final, qui est le plus fautif ? L ass mat qui accueille volontairement bien plus d enfants qu elle n à le droit, ou les parents qui savent, mais qui préfèrent faire l autruche et faire semblant d être scandalisés quand l affaire éclate !! Bien hypocrite quand on sait que dans tout ça, ce sont leurs propres enfants qui sont concernés!


----------



## liline17 (22 Novembre 2022)

dans les fait, c'est possible, depuis la crise covid, elle avait pris plus de contrats, et faisait accueils et départs dehors, elle posait à l'avance les affaires des petits sur une table dehors, et elle échelonnais les arrivées et départs pour que les PE se croisent peu, elle avait 15 contrats, mais accueillait entre 7 et 10 enfants en même temps, je crois que son mari l'aidait.
Comment son manège a été découvert, je ne le sais pas.


----------



## Sbsb (22 Novembre 2022)

*bonjour , un appel anonyme est arrivé à la pmi 
La pmi à fait une visite inopinée mais le mari a dit qu’elle était en  balade 
la pmi à regroupé les aides caf des parents...*


----------

